# Who raped Jordan ?



## Hallyfella (Mar 5, 2007)

By the looks of Harvey it was Clyde from Every which way but loose! :roll:


----------



## exchangeandmart (Jul 9, 2009)

Ouch!


----------



## audido (Jul 18, 2009)

RAPE.... ? more like surprise sex !


----------

